# Club Ocean Villas II, Ocean City, MD Sept 16-23, 2 bdrm/2 bath



## Teresa (Aug 9, 2016)

Made plans a few months back now hubby is saying he can't make it due to an NFL football game he has tickets for (schedule wasn't out yet).   Grrrrrr

This is a 2 bdrm, 2 bath unit.  Not on ocean, but close.

Asking $700 for the week.  Will consider offers.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 10, 2016)

*Working with someone now*

I am currently working with someone who is probably going to take it .....


----------



## Teresa (Aug 12, 2016)

*Working with someone ELSE now - may be available again*

First one didn't work out.   Have contacted the 2nd person who contacted me.  Not sure if he will take it.   Let me know if you have interest.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 16, 2016)

*Available again - make an offer*

Haven't heard back from the second person who asked so here we are.

Make an offer.   I had accepted a lower price before (with the first responder).


----------



## Haleakala (Aug 16, 2016)

Teresa said:


> Haven't heard back from the second person who asked so here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> Make an offer.   I had accepted a lower price before (with the first responder).







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taloa (Aug 17, 2016)

*ocean city*

Teresa

sent a pvt msg this morn

Dave


----------



## Teresa (Aug 18, 2016)

*Think this one is gonna stick - probably off the table ....*

Accepted an offer.


----------

